# Mastering High Speed Photography



## petersmth63 (May 26, 2010)

Most high speed   digital photography is going to be around sporting events and activities. Though some people like to photograph moving water or other active items. 

What are the basic considerations of shooting high speed photographs? Shutter speed, ISO, shooting mode, a zoom lens and creativity will be the photographers primary concerns.


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 26, 2010)

So, basically, the same concerns as with everything else?


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2010)

It's just spam, unless petersmth63 becomes an active partisipating member of the forums.


----------



## AlexL (May 26, 2010)

I sometimes like to make statements too without any point and answer my own questions.


----------



## Original katomi (Dec 30, 2020)

Re post 5
Mark  Welcome to the forum just read the rules  active links like yours in post 5 are not allowed
Look forward to seeing your images


----------



## Lenses Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey, The simple formula is:

How do you take high-speed photos?
*
Points to remember*

Shoot in a dark room: You should always shoot in a dark room as you are using bulb mode and sometimes your shutter *speed* will come down to 1/10th or 1/5th.
Small Aperture: Always shoot between f/11 – f/16 so you can get deep depth of field and everything comes into focus.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------

